# American truck simulator.



## Metalkitsune (Jul 11, 2011)

More like California and Nevada truck sim. I have played it. Hopefully later on,more states get added to the game.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Australian Trucks: Road trains around Coober Pedy


----------



## Metalkitsune (Jul 11, 2011)

Wat^ I was mentioning a computer game.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

I drive a real one. Or I did. I'm disabled now. Messed up my back bouncing around in those damn trucks.


----------



## Metalkitsune (Jul 11, 2011)

starthrower said:


> I drive a real one. Or I did. I'm disabled now. Messed up my back bouncing around in those damn trucks.


Oh, that is really cool. The closest i will ever get to driving a vehicle or flying a plane are simulators. I can't drive due to my disability. I have found though i seem to get dizzy after a while of driving trucks or flying planes on my computer.


----------

